# Wake on Lan funktioniert nicht



## Tobias-F (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

Ich möchte einen im Lan-Netzwerk befindlichen Computer per Wake on Lan starten. Das will der Computer aber nicht. 

Der zu startende Computer läuft mit diesem ASRock > Products > ALiveNF7G-FullHD R3.0 Board. 
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Pro 32 Bit.
Angebunden über einen Lan, zwischen beiden PCs ein Switch.

Folgende Einstellungen hab ich vorgenommen:
Bios: Ring-In Power On = Enabled
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306729&stc=1&d=1295797824


Dann
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306731&stc=1&d=1295797992

Klingt für mich richtig. Ist dem so?
Habe bereits beide Varianten probiert, dennoch kein Start!

Für das Magic Paket hab ich folgendes Programm genutzt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=306733&stc=1&d=1295798211

Mit eingegebener Ip-Adresse und ohne.


Computer stand auf Standby bzw. Ruhezustand. Trotzdem kein Start!

Was mache ich falsch?
Wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

Mfg.


----------



## Tobias-F (25. Januar 2011)

Niemand nen Tipp?


----------



## grue (28. Januar 2011)

"Ring In Power On" ist nicht das, was du brauchst. "Ring in" weckt den Rechner auf, wenn man ein Modem anschliesst und dieses klingeln laesst.

Fuer WOL brauchst du "PCI Devices Power On". Laut Handbuch kann damit ein Rechner aus dem Modus "power-soft-off mode" geweckt werden.

Power Management-Einstellungen : Bios-Tuning nur für Einsteiger


----------



## Tobias-F (28. Januar 2011)

Aber auch "PCI Devices Power On" ist ja aktiviert?!
Bitte um weitere Hilfe


----------



## grue (28. Januar 2011)

Du schreibst, der Rechner war in Standby bzw. Ruhezustand. Soft off heißt aber, der Rechner ist "richtig" heruntergefahren.

Laut Standard sollte eine WOL-fähige Netzwerkkarte auch aus Standy oder Ruhezustand wieder "aufwachen", das Handbuch spricht aber nur von Soft off.

Wake On LAN ? Wikipedia

Schon mal probiert, den Rechner aus dem Zustand "heruntergefahren" zu wecken?


----------



## Tobias-F (29. Januar 2011)

Eben nochmal probiert.
'Richtig' heruntergefahren.
Beide Computer mit einem anderen Lan Kabel verbunden, den Switch rausgenommen, Bios reset.
WOL2 zeigt auch an, wenn der jeweilige andere PC eingeschaltet ist. Sobald dieser heruntergefahren wird, wechselt der Status auf offline. Aber nach dem Weckruf, will der einfach nicht starten...

LG. Tobias


----------



## grue (31. Januar 2011)

Tut mir leid, dann bin ich mit meiner Weisheit am Ende. Vielleicht hat ja jemand anders noch eine Idee.


----------



## High-Teen (31. Januar 2011)

Im Gerätemanager beim Netzwerkadapter unter Details->Energiedaten checken, ob das Aufwecken aus S3/S4 unterstützt wird. Unter Erweitert "Wake on Magic Packet"/"Wake on pattern match" aktiviert?

EDIT1: Oh, hast du schon, seh ich gerade...

EDIT2: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ht-computer-kann-geraet-nicht-ausschalten.jpg <--- Wird nicht klappen, wenn du ins zweite und dritte Kästchen kein Häkchen reinmachst^^°


----------



## Tobias-F (7. Februar 2011)

Hatte auch bereits beide Varianten ausprobiert. 

Nun wurde die benötigte Festplatte kurzerhand umgebaut, verzichte ich erstmal auf WOL.
Irgendwann, stolpert man über die Lösung, ich werde berichten 


Danke für eure Hilfe

LG. Tobias


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

Mit welcher IP Adresse hast du das denn getestet?


----------



## Tobias-F (7. Februar 2011)

Mit 192.168.2.21 oder wie meinst du das?
Aber, ich meine auch, es ohne Eingabe der IP versucht zu haben, da die IP doch erst nach dem Start von Windows vergeben wird, oder irre ich?


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

WOL muss an die Broadcast-IP 255.255.255.255 gehen (alternativ kannst du auch mal 192.168.2.255 versuchen). Die IP des aufzuweckenden Rechners geht nicht, da diese nach einer Zeit aus dem ARP Cache genommen und damit unerreichbar wird.


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Februar 2011)

also WoL läuft nur mit der MAC-Addresse da die ip erst nach dem windows start ist --> magic paket an die mac schicken und noch mal testen

mfg Flo


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> also WoL läuft nur mit der MAC-Addresse da die ip erst nach dem windows start ist --> magic paket an die mac schicken und noch mal testen
> 
> mfg Flo


Ja aber du musst trotzdem zum Senden eine IP Adresse angeben. Ich habe selber mal so ein Tool programmiert, daher kenne ich das Protokoll


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Februar 2011)

Ja das programm weiß dann durch den rechner zu welcher mac-addrese er das Pakte senden soll  durch sein mac-tabelle welche ip zu welcher mac gehört.
Aber wenn der rechner den anderen nicht kennt geht es auch nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich hatte gehofft das hier vermeiden zu können aber gut...

Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, die IP eines Rechners wird durch das OS festgelegt. Rechner aus -> IP weg (vereinfacht ^^). Das Problem bei WOL ist nun, man muss bei der Netzwerkkommunikation Adressen bereitstellen, damit die Kommunikation überhaupt zustande kommt. In unserem Fall bedeutet das nun, da wir die eigentliche IP ja nicht verwenden können, dass das WOL Paket an die sog. Broadcast-Adresse 255.255.255.255 bzw. xxx.xxx.xxx.255 geschickt werden muss. Per Definition nimmt jede Netzwerkkarte immer ein Paket an, das an die Broadcast-IP gerichtet ist. Bei WOL (genauer dem MagicPacket-Verfahren) sucht die Netzwerkkarte nun nach einem bestimmten Muster in dem empfangenen Paket (u.a. die MAC-Adresse). Sollte dieses Muster erkannt worden sein, so wird das WOL Event ausgelöst und der Rechner gestartet (sofern im BIOS und OS konfiguriert).

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund warum WOL über Internet nicht funktioniert (zumindest wenn sich dein Routerhersteller an die Spezifikation gehalten hat). Die Broadcast-Adressen sind nämlich nicht routingfähig (bzw. dürfen nicht geroutet werden).


----------



## jumperm (7. Februar 2011)

Danke, sehr aufschlussreich!


----------

